# What type is your ideal partner?



## MorbidNerd

Heh, my mouse slipped and I clicked the wrong type.


----------



## Indie Drop Kick

INFJ. Not because I really know all the types, but because the most amazing person in the world to me, with the best qualities and never ceases to amaze me, happens to be an INFJ. From the first time I read the description, I knew it was them right away. I was going to quote Torai, in saying that INFJ's just seem to be extremely sexy as well, telling from what they have been described as.


----------



## rwt81

I'm married to an ISFJ and things are very good. However, from what I read this is not the ideal match for an INFJ. Oh well...


----------



## Sara Torailles

Indie Drop Kick said:


> INFJ. Not because I really know all the types, but because the most amazing person in the world to me, with the best qualities and never ceases to amaze me, happens to be an INFJ. From the first time I read the description, I knew it was them right away. I was going to quote Torai, in saying that INFJ's just seem to be extremely sexy as well, telling from what they have been described as.


Trust me, be wary when you type your significant other as an INFJ... The descriptions of us are really biased (Keirsey's wife was INFJ), and there's a lot of misunderstanding. If you think someone is an INFJ, you should have them take the test and confirm.


----------



## Quenjy

ESTP / ENTP, but if I fall in love I won't really care about the MBTI type of the person.


----------



## under skies

Now, if only the results were somehow weighted according to the personality types of the voters.


----------



## Lady Lullaby

I'm INFJ - - married to INTP - - and he is my match made in heaven.


----------



## tlc123

Well, within the last four years I've done my share of dating around because I felt like it. Dating an ENFP was really fun but he wasn't happy with a long term thing and any serious conversations we had it was him always trying to out do me. That's not the point of serious topics it wasn't great overall. Just recently I dated an ISTJ, and may I just say never again! He was only concerned with his thoughts on things, even when he asked me what mine are then he would disregard what I said and continue talking about his points only. I now understand why his type was called something 'duty fulfiller' because that was majority of what he talked about; his bills, his school, more bills, his job, how to handle bills. I chalk that up to S vs. N, however. I've dated an INTP in the best and that I was the only person I truly loved. We had our problems, don't get me wrong, we had a lot of them but when we weren't fighting then we got along fantastically. Right now I THINK I'm with an INFP or INTP, I can't really tell with him yet, he acts like an INFP but I don't see him making decisions by feelings. I really don't know, I'm going to ask him pretty please to take the test, and who can really resist an INTJ saying pretty please?


----------



## Apocalypse kid

I need someone with an E to pull me out of my shell and do most of the talking. N is important so they can understand some things i talk about. probably F so they will try to get to know me and help me when i am really stressed or confuse. And J so they are organized and planing structured.


----------



## Levitas

My ideal match is an ENTJ. Too bad he's married and has two kids :/


----------



## Exemplar

INTP or ENFP, since I can't really land both of those in the poll I'll just click ENFP.


----------



## dagnytaggart

I want a fucking INFJ. 

But nope, I attract ESTPs, ENTJs, and INTJs like bees to flower (IRL).


----------



## randomcouchpotato

INFJ
I get along the best with them. In fact, my happiest relationship was with an INFJ.


----------



## Empecinado

dagnytaggart said:


> I want a fucking INFJ.
> 
> But nope, I attract ESTPs, ENTJs, and INTJs like bees to flower (IRL).


I seem to get lots of INFJs. Want to trade? They're all wishy-washy and are always overly conscious that they might have offended me.


----------



## lirulin

Empecinado said:


> I seem to get lots of INFJs. Want to trade? They're all wishy-washy and are _always overly conscious that they might have offended me_.


It's so true!! Mine keeps reassuring me out of the blue about, I don't even _know_, and I just stare at him blankly. It's hilarious.


----------



## dagnytaggart

lirulin said:


> It's so true!! Mine keeps reassuring me out of the blue about, I don't even _know_, and I just stare at him blankly. It's hilarious.


Oh, never mind, I don't want them then. 

I get so annoyed when people reassure me for something out of the blue. It's like...what? _Should_ I have been mad? Was I dense enough to miss a slight of some kind?

@Empecinado - you can go ahead and take this ESTP for free though. He's been after me for months. *hands you blond beach bum* You'll have to rinse before use.


----------



## clicheguevara

I can't really choose any specific type...

But generally, I find myself being attracted to NTs mostly, so if I _had_ to choose, I'd choose INTP or ENTx.


----------



## AussieChick

I'm an ISFJ,my ideal partner is an ESFJ,ESTP I think. I am currently with an ISTP/ISTJ,I'm not quite sure what his exact personality type is,but it is working very well at the present time.I feel that he is my soulmate and I love him very much,as does he towards me.


----------



## thesilentzoo

If I have to think about it, I suppose I am attracted to...ESTJs, and INTJs...and ENTJs.


----------



## lirulin

thesilentzoo said:


> If I have to think about it, I suppose I am attracted to...ESTJs, and INTJs...and ENTJs.


Can I just say I love your avatar?
/derail


----------



## she_sells_seashells

I think we're both INFJs but I express myself more as an ENTP/INTP, and he expresses himself as an ENTJ/INTJ. It's bizarre but it works.


----------



## Benja

Nice, the ones I'm looking for are in low demand. I'd probably want to be with another ISTP, an ESTP, or maybe an ISFP or ESFP. I find these types the most intriguing and want someone who can kind of understand where I'm coming from, from personal experience. I love SP's, my strongest letters, and am less concerned about the rest.


----------



## Blue62

ENFPs. Mirror types FTW! They're the type I'm most consistently attracted to. I see an ENFP and I think, in the immortal words of Tina Fey, "I want to go to there..."


----------



## Larzcode

I'm INTP and would love an ENTP. Mostly because they can initiate conversations, and at the same time understand the complexity of my thoughts without mixing in irrational emotions and subjective thinking.

Though saying this, I've yet to meet an ENTP. But I do get along exceptionally well with fellow INTPs.

Btw, the 'official' best compatible type to INTP is ENTJ. However, all our functions are opposite, which makes communication difficult and frustrating. ENTJs/INTPs works best as business partners.


----------



## Andonio

No one should date exclusively with any one type or temperament (obligatory qualifier), but as an INFP I think an ENFJ would be the most likely fit. Keeping the NF temperament the same can be a source of bonding/connection while the reversed E/I & P/J could allow for growth and learning new perspectives.


----------



## aconite

No vote, since multiple votes aren't allowed and I'd like a harem


----------



## ImminentThunder

Any NF. 

/10char


----------



## cades

Any NT, probably ENTP. 
Out of my two best friends one is an NF and one is an NT, and while the NF is more fun usually the NT connects more with me and I can talk of interesting things.
So if I had to be with one for a long time NT all the way.


----------



## WolfStar

I refuse to vote as it limits me to a single type, but as of yet I have only fallen for/attracted the NFs.

I feel like I've commented in this thread or a threat like it. I hope I'm not doing that...


----------



## Planisphere

WolfStar said:


> I refuse to vote as it limits me to a single type, but as of yet I have only fallen for/attracted the NFs.


I know that feel. In the last few relationships I had, I attracted INFP/ENFPs. I also attracted an ISFP. I can't say that I prefer them though, but I tend to befriend them anyway.

But I would stick to NTs. I mean, I have had issues with other NTs before, but they tend to be the best to discuss things with because those I know usually like my objective analysis of things. Most people are too egocentric for me, but at least the NTs I know set aside their egos long enough to listen, even if few of them take my advice. All I really want is a partner that can work with me and see the flaws I have, as well as accept it when I point out theirs; then we both learn something and work on overcoming those flaws (usually on our own, but encouragement is nice). I think I prefer INTJs because of that.

I've looked through all the other types, and while they're interesting to talk to, I've rarely felt very attached to any of them. As I mentioned in another thread, I don't relate to most types except on a very basic, surface level. It very much depends on the individual and their ego rather than their personality type... but I am biased toward INTJs and INTPs, I admit. roud:


----------



## WolfStar

I've had no problem finding my fair share of mature NFs who can have intelligent discussions with me. :B


----------



## Planisphere

WolfStar said:


> I've had no problem finding my fair share of mature NFs who can have intelligent discussions with me. :B


Yeah, they're out there, I know. But the ones I've met are more likely to listen and not discuss. Those that have are more akin to changing the subject when I don't particularly want it changed. They were also more likely to take political correctness into account, and they hated how I didn't think about it.

That said, the INFP I dated for a while was pretty great. We had an equal love of adventure and could dream up some great things. But she needed more than I could give, so I eventually had to be the one to end it, even though she wanted to cling. But I still think she's a great person to talk to, since she's yet another individual that listens to and tolerates my rants. NFs are the best at lending an ear, in my experience. All my SP friends just ignore me, and my SJ friends try to simplify what I say. Not saying it's true of every individual of those temperaments (too many unique people out there to all fit into such general categories), but the ones in my experience weren't exactly the ones I thought were ideal. That said, I won't discriminate against other NFs, SPs, or SJs because of them; I go by a case-by-case basis with people. (owo)


----------



## WolfStar

I also was very close to an INFP at one point, dating her. Great discussions. She has mental issues, though. Codependency, etc. Had to move on. But you are right, they are great listeners, but some of them are also great talkers. 

Treating people entirely as individuals is always the best strategy, in my opinion.


----------



## Faux

I've had the most success with INTP, so I'm going to go with that. I have a poor track record with other NF types.


----------



## Curiously

INTJ FTW!

I kid a bit though. I don't think an ideal type really exists. Two people have to make it work.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I'm willing to be with anyone willing to love, and more importantly, to be loved since I'm really into giving to my partner. Some types are into that more than others, but most types can get there to some degree or another. Someone with Fi would probably be the most generally compatible, but that's as far as I'll go with concerning specific types or whatever.


----------



## StartledDust

It's interesting that the leaders all are Feelers.


----------



## StartledDust

But that makes sense since people are usually looking for emotional people, rather than cold.


----------



## ShyGirl73

ENTP-
I'm and ISFP and have been married to an ENTP for 19 years. And anytime I find myself attracted (personality wise) to a fictional character on movies and tv shows they are always an obvious ENTP also.


----------



## Emerson

Voted ENFP, with an ENFP... Bliss.


----------



## Azelll

ENFP or INFP and maybe a mature ISFP


----------



## SnowFairy

I think my two best matches would be either another ISTJ or an INTJ (he would have a very healthy, balanced one). An ESTJ or maybe even an INTP would probably work well too.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Offline, I find that I'm most attracted to ENFPs. But online and over the phone, I prefer INFXs like myself. : / I don't think I've ever liked another introvert in person..at least not romantically. Then again, most of the introverts I meet offline don't have as much to say as I do. I've tried with EXFJs and I just found them to be too overbearing for myself.


----------



## PJay

I haven't got time to "study" the personalities very well but, from what I know up to now, I'd say XNFXs.


----------



## Caged Within

As long as you're funny, understanding, and don't sweat the small stuff, I could really give a shit what four letters you roll with.


----------



## Vexilla Regis

I don't care about their MBTI. I'm attracted to certain qualities found in an intelligent gentleman. 

Someone loyal
Sincere
Intelligent
Kindness
Emotionally supportive
Someone who lives by the golden rule
Integrity
Someone who is humble and forgiving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JoanCrawford

It changes periodically but this time I put INFJ.


----------



## ttanzkel

E and I don't matter. I would like anyone who's an xNFJ. lol. but I don't think i've ever met one.


----------



## Devrim

I could handle any type and have a relationship with one,
But I think that ENTPs or INTJs are the ones who just click with me in "that way",
I like their intellect and ability to have good conversation,
I appreciate the INTJ ability to relate to me,
And the ENTP ability to bring me out of my shell


----------



## cuppachai

An fellow NF soulmate for sure! 

ENTPs can be insanely attractive, but the ones I've known haven't been very good for me! Ditto INTJs/INTPs. And you can't have the same 'oneness' with them that you can have with another NF.

I used to think ENFJs were poifect... but spending more time around that E+J made me seriously reconsider. The connection with free-spirited xNFPs is magic - INFPs probably top the list at the mo.


----------



## araneae

1. Enfj
2. Infj
3. Esfj


----------



## Poddo

ENTJ, ENFP, ESTJ and ENFJ in that order. But the thing is they're not the types who'd usually like socially-terrible INFPs..


----------



## lazydaisy

I'm an INFP pisces and I fell in love with an ENFP pisces and I've never liked anyone as much, so I'd stick with that. That's also what I wish I was.


----------



## EccentricSiren

INFP would definitely be my preference (I'm INFP myself), but I could also see myself with an ENFP, an INFJ, or maybe even an INTP (If Reid from Criminal Minds were real, I'd be all over him. hehehe. Except, given the nearly 50 point IQ difference, what on earth would he see in me?).


----------



## kitsu

I put INTJ but INFJ is a close second. Any INxx would do though. Maaaybe ENxP, but a mellow one.


----------



## EccentricSiren

So if so many people want to date an INFP, how is it that' I've been single for the last 6 years?


----------



## HydroSoul

I think I could go for a mature person of any type, but I have noticed I tend to find ENFPs attractive. x3


----------



## Le Beau Coeur

INXJ or ENFJ.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

I have the (mis?)fortune of being friends with my ideal partner and she's an ISTJ so I had to put that. Sorry INFJs! (well you do already seem to have won by far on the poll)


----------



## Eudaimonia

I have no idea who my ideal partner would be


----------



## Amacey

ENFPs are super adorable so I'm not surprised they got first place


----------



## Saira

My current partner is my ideal partner, and I think he's some sort of ENxP.


----------



## Morfy

Apparently ENTP :3
To be honest I never thought I'd get along so well with an ENTP, but it feels so...right!
Like we complement each other ^^


----------



## kimpossible119

I voted INFP. I tend to be generally attracted to xNFPs.


----------



## Tory Leafgren

I think that I would want to date another INFJ because I want to be with someone that I have a deep connection with.


----------



## Squirrel

I find the results very interesting and quite surprising.


----------



## thinair

I love ENFJ's.


----------



## TootsieBear267

I voted for both INFP and INTP. The reason why is because I love female INFP and INTP. Not only are they very gorgeous, but very smart, funny, and wonderful.


----------



## 121689

INFJ dating an ENFP right now, but even before that I always ended up bumping into a whole bunch of ENFPs. I tend to be attracted to extroverts more since I'm horrible at small talk, or even talking in general sometimes :S.


----------



## Lady Mary

*What type has at least most of the following qualities: Intelligent, sensitive, calm, practical, deep, gentle, romantic,and yes, a tad protective? *


----------



## CutieLynette

I recently found out that this guy whom I was crushing so hard on is an INFJ and I am an ENFP. That explained a lot of things for me. LOL


----------



## brajenful

I've done a test on this before, and it's ISTP, which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Geez. I keep falling for ISTx's. One day I'll have more sense. One day...


----------



## ForsakenMe

Another INFP.




:sad:


----------



## poco a poco

xNTP, i love those guys!! i think an ENTP would be ideal to bring me out of my shell, buuuut i seem to be more naturally attracted to INTPs. :blushed:
i'd be open to dating any type of course, as long as they can tolerate me as i tolerate them!!


----------



## Chris Merola

I love ENFJs, INFJs, ENFPs, INFPs, and ENTPs those are the types im drawn to the most in friendships and relationships, I would opt for INFJ as my favorite though because I'm at a young age where its hard to relate to my peer group, so the few INFJs I know I have the best chemistry with/closest maturity level. 

So overall its INFJ, but I'm most attracted to INFP


----------



## Grad0507

I do not understand the results of this poll. As is apparent from, http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/282369-infjs-whove-found-love-speak-up-2.html, there are not that many success stories for INFJs. So apparently, people like INFJs to date, but not to marry.


----------



## Helweh18

This is a very difficult question to answer. I think I could find an ideal partner from any of the 16 personality types. Remember there must be some physical attraction, common interests, values, etc. Actually now that I think about it there is probably no such thing as an "ideal partner" because no one is perfect. There are preferences... Yes, I want them to be intellgent. Yes, I want them to be attractive. Yes, I want them to be a good person; but isn't that what everyone wants?


----------



## DoctorShoe

I don't think I have an ideal type for a partner.


----------



## mony

Well, I'm glad people are willing to put up with my passive-aggressive nature as an INFJ 

I voted INTJ because their extroverted thinking and introverted feeling balance my introverted thinking and extroverted feeling. However, we'd both be highly intuitive, which is a plus.


----------



## NatureChaser

Definatly not xxTJ


----------



## baby blue me

DoctorShoe said:


> I don't think I have an ideal type for a partner.


Same here.

Actually, I don't think I hope for a partner? It comes if it comes. Otherwise, there are lots of things to do. Hehe


----------



## HFGE

I don't know. Some say it's the ISTx (either ISTP and/or ISTJ) and others say INxJ (either INFJ and/or INTJ) so I guess I'll go with those four. Personally I think the istp/j personality is most attractive once you get to know the type on a personal level.

I think the main thing is *I find Introverts in general to be very, very attractive*. Probably because I'm fairly extroverted and I like someone's who's more introspective than I am.


----------



## neurosis

all the INTJ love!!! thx guissseee.

I'm an INTJ and I would ideally want to be with an ENTP. right now I'm with an ISFJ (exact opposite lol) and it's awkward to say the least.


----------



## Stasis

ISTP or ESTJ.

Not a fan of NF.


----------



## chanteuse

Well this is a surprise. I don't know INFJs are a popular partner type.

I used to say that I would never date someone just like me (am INFJ). I had a tough time growing up therefore I didn't care for a mate with the same conflict and struggle as I have. 

However now I like myself and my type very much. Life is good and I am happy to be an INFJ.

But. Why can't I bump into anyone who's interested in me in real life?? I long to meet an INTJ because I respect a logical mind (my weakness). If not, I'd like to meet an INTP. I'll even try ENTJs and ENTPs. But nothing. Have never met any of the 4 NT types and I am going to be in a nursing home soon. 

It's too bad that on line popularity doesn't translate into real life.....


----------



## Golden Rose

It's a secret ♥


----------



## Korpasov

INTJ reporting in. Mine would probably be ENFP or ESFP, although I've had great chemistry with INFJs as well.

(I voted for ESFP out of the first two since I thought they needed a little love in the poll)


----------



## eppy

I voted ENFJ, I seem to connect with them easily and deeply, which I find lovely. However, even if the connection is deep, I still have trouble with getting my ENFJ friend to talk about 'deeper' things with me.

I think for _me personally_, I'd need an XNxJ.


----------



## jamaix

ISTP because that is what my husband is and of course he is ideal for me.


----------



## B. Toast

Grad0507 said:


> I do not understand the results of this poll. As is apparent from, http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/282369-infjs-whove-found-love-speak-up-2.html, there are not that many success stories for INFJs. So apparently, people like INFJs to date, but not to marry.


People tend to like the "idea" of being with the "mysterious and mysteriously gentle" INFJ... but in practice, few can actually handle the reality of it.


----------



## CosmoFaerie

All you people picking INTJs... why? 
We're fucking assholes lol...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Istp


----------



## Runemarks

I voted for INFP, even though there are a lot of other types I consider "ideal" (in their best form, of course XD).
I think I would get along better with a P in a relationship, anyway. I have some problems accepting how Js usually "work" and trying to agree to compromises, sometimes. :c But I'm a veeery unstable person. I could change my mind soon XD


----------



## shakti

My heart is always drawn to INFPs


----------



## Sharpnel

The dreamers and passionate people are the best type for me. I admire their take-life-by-the-throat kind of approach. Strong-willed, full of energy, capable of inspiring many just by showing the ropes. I have met many of those, and they have imprinted themselves in my memory.

ENFP would be a wonder.


----------



## frozenmusic

My ideal partner is my ESTJ boyfriend. Just the amount of kick I need in my INTP life. We complement each other very well and make a great couple. We even managed to come up with our own 'language', which allows me to express myself without actually expressing emotions, which is great.


----------



## Diophantine

INTP and... I am not sure. 

While the idea of an INTJ seems tantalizing... I have yet to test it! I definitely _really_ like other INTPs.


----------



## Angaliene

I voted for INFP, because although I haven't dated one, I think being with someone of the same type would be ideal. 

I've dated INFJs, and that was great but kind of boring. 
And I've dated ENFJs, and that great but kind of exhausting. 

HA. I'm too picky.


----------



## Positive

Any NF or NT type would be nice. I really like other introverts though, but I could handle a mature extrovert type. That could be seductive in it's own way. INTJs are alluring because of their confidence. They are like rocks to lean on for us INFJs that are beaten down from the world. Plus having someone get my thoughts is amazing. Another mature INFJ would be nice too but it would have to be just right.


----------



## Angaliene

I wondered why Es were so popular on this poll, then I realized that the people who most frequently use this site are probably introverts looks for an opposite type to compliment them. Haha


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I love INFPs. So sweet and kind...most of the time. They're hard to find IRL, though. Maybe because they're always online... :tongue:


----------



## Golden Rose

ENTP type 3 ♥♥♥


----------



## Lustghost

In the past I thought I would have liked some kind of ENXX(cause opposites attract each other bluh bluh), how wrong I was. I had more interactions with them and realized how much they actually annoy me. 

I need an introvert like me, INTP please. <3


----------



## nblu

This is so hard to answer. Especially considering I am not so experienced with each personality type. But as an ISFJ, and from what I could notice from my previous partners, I think I am mostly drawn to introverts like me. For some reason I've mostly had relationships with INxx types.

I had an INTJ boyfriend for 3 years, and though we had very strong feelings for each other and many interests in common, we were always conflicting. My extreme sensitiveness at the time, and his apparent coldness definitely didn't match. Around a year after our breakup, we started hanging out again as friends, and that worked out much better.

I recently had a short-term relationship with a INFP, and we got along very well, he was a sensitive and trustworthy person. It didn't work out because he lived in a different city, and I was starting to get tired of long-distance, but I think we had great chemistry. That's the reason I'm voting for INFP now haha.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

The type who hates herself enough that she would settle for me. :tongue:

In all seriousness though, it really isn't type dependent for me. As long as she is good to me.


----------



## _XXX_

There's no telling..


----------



## leictreon

INFP 9w1 <3


----------



## meaningless

Can I just say.... ENTJs are f**king hot man! And lets not forget ENTPs... ENTx's are just hot in general lol.


----------



## Nehtaro

It's hard to know honestly. Intelligent ISTPs just melt my soul. I think ESTJs and ESTPs are also quite attractive for me. I have to stop myself there or I would list every positive thing about every type haha.


----------



## Headdesk

NF. I voted INFP. I like people on the same page as myself for close connections, and different people for more casual friends and acquaintances to spice things up.

I know NTs are supposed to be popular with NFs, but I've dated three self-identified INTJs and each was a disaster relationship.


----------



## Endologic

ANFJ (rather than INFJ or ENFJ).


----------



## ninjahitsawall

NFP's. 

I have had great chemistry with INTP's, but have only known male INTPs IRL. I also can't imagine it being romantic with a female INTP, just because of how cerebral the chemistry is, and it is similar with a female ENTP (it is very intimate but also detached and cerebral.. idk how to describe it).


----------



## Hiraeth

Intp


----------



## Wolf

All of them.


----------



## Shinsei

ENTJ

or maybe ENFP


----------



## Prada

ENFJ. 2nd place goes to ENTP, INTP and INFJ. Thrid place to ESFJ and ENFP.


----------



## Peace Maker

INFJ, although now I think about it, INFP is a much safer bet for something long term. Fe-Ti is nice and definitely able to appreciate my main mode of operation (Ti) and grow my Fe to a more adept state; but Ne-Si can lead to a lasting cycle of novelty and sense of mutual discovery. Plus Fi is able to be more detached and rational, judging holistically and less impulsively. Inferior Te might not be the best at action, but it can persuade me to get going.

First place: INFX
Second: XNXP, ISFX
Third: EXFJ


----------



## MisterPerfect

Someone who is casual 
Doesnt want to get matching sweaters 
Doesnt want you to be glue to each other everywhere you go 
Able to say I love you in little ways without directly saying it 

I dont know what type that would be


----------



## leictreon

Going with... *INFP 9w1*, as I feel their gentle nature and yet being the same type as me would be a nice complement, and to be honest the only person I've felt deep love to is an INFP 9w1. My infatuation is over but I'll never forget. An *INFJ* would be nice, same with an *ISFJ*. I tend to not get along well with extroverts other than ENxPs, so an *ENFP* would also do.


----------



## Johnnyoh

I'm glad ENFP got second but personally I don't think I could date a ENFP unless she was a mature ENFP maybe. I love INTJ because INTJ was the only personality that I actually liked the most. I could honestly last will an INTJ because even though they act cold they only truly open up if they love you and I like that the sorta low-key hard to get.


----------



## Epic Love

Istj


----------



## Mmmm

*INTJ* Female

My ideal partner would be an *ENFJ *​male.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I'm not really sure, people are more than their types.... But based off some types that I know personally...

I think I could go well with:

ENTJ, INFJ, ISTP.

*ENTJ if they actually want to talk... Lots of the time I get, "I have nothing to talk about". Okay... Lots of intelligent discussions though, but besides that..
Nothing..


----------



## PacifistWarrior

I am wondering if the majority of people on this forum are INFJ and ENFP? I say this because those were the most voted and I also noticed that INFJ/ENFP are the most shared profiles in 16personalities.com (just look at the bottom, the shared number is significantly higher for INFJ/ENFP than other types).

If the majority are INFJ/ENFP, it would make sense. I suppose we have always known that we are "different", so we love MBTI because it shines some light into why we are who we are.


----------



## warxzawa

i like st in females and nt in males, especially estp/intp


----------



## Hei

Wait... how are there so many votes for IN*Js !?!? :shocked:


----------



## SimplyRivers

I'm not really for sure, but most of the time those mbti charts say ENTJ. I guess that would make sense to go along with my P. However, I still feel like I would rather be with someone who is also a P. So, an ENTP and even ISTP's seem okay to me.


----------



## November Rose

*AN SJ type. I seem to be attracted to ISTJs. *


----------



## principesa

Hei said:


> Wait... how are there so many votes for IN*Js !?!? :shocked:


Because we are so rare and it is hard to get us know IRL. You know - "grass is greener..." :wink:


----------



## NiamhD

Well, my partner is either INTJ or INTP, and we get along splendidly... so those ones. Sure.


----------



## Teawastelander

I always seem to date ESTJ, and ENTJ.
SO is ESTJ.
But I'm not a very sensitive INFP. Im really more of an INxP. Thought I was INTP for years. He's very great at expressing himself and really tries. Its great to know hes an ESTJ and everything he says is TRUTH. I dont have to look between the lines with him and take him at face value. We compliment eachother well. Hes really a wonderful partner, hope it works out :^)


----------



## LittleDreamer

Awww poor ESFJs:laughing:



I noticed how a majority are stronger Intuitive types. Interesting how the less-common types are seen as so many people's "ideal." Guess it means the forum is mostly Ns.


----------



## earlydazee

ISTPs are my ideal partner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallHobbit

I'm an ENFP, and I'd say *INFJ* based on experience, unless if there was another ENFP very much like me.


----------



## Librarylady

I always seem to crush on INTJ's, despite our differences hahaha


----------



## MindBlaze

I'm INFP and I'd probably say I'm most attracted to ENFP. They seem to share the qualities of kindness and understanding with INFPs but I think their extroversion balances out with our introversion really well. I sometimes find being around other introverts to be quite awkward, whereas I like it when extroverts take charge and keep conversations going, etc. - I also love their approachability.


----------



## Miss Bingley

I have this weird fascination with xSTPs, and ESFPs. Especially ESxP females *swoon*


----------



## OHtheNovelty

ENTJs or ESTJs. The types that people see as the mean type or as assholes, I love those types. I don't know why, I just love listening and watching those types command an entire room to do what they want. And they're really unexpected too, like Gordon Ramsey. The guy just takes two pieces of bread, puts it on this girl's ears and tell her to call herself an idiot sandwich. When I saw that scene I fell on the floor laughing my ass off. Things like that, that I never really expected, is what I live for.


----------



## Katie Tran

ESTJ dudes for me. They're the "whole package" for my lifestyle.


----------

